# Job situation



## valsecchi.mrc (Nov 11, 2010)

I would like to know from somebody of you the real situation in Australia, is it difficult to find a job? maybe it depends on which kind of job...but from a general point of view?

Thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

From general point of view it may turn out difficult to find your first job after arrival to Australia. It may also be difficult to find certain type of employment if you are not flexible. However, once you got into the market and gained a bit of local experience it becomes easier.


----------

